# Proud moment



## fencesitter (Mar 20, 2012)

I hope I'm allowed to boast on the forum! Just wanted to share a proud moment  ... A year ago William was stuck in hospital learning how to manage T1, and also dealing with other stuff related to his lymphoedema. Fast forward to last night, when he played second bassoon with his school orchestra at their 50th anniversary concert at the Festival Hall. The Planet Suite by Holst was on the programme - they played so well, and as we came out of the concert hall there were Mars, Venus and Jupiter sparkling away in the sky 
Catherine


----------



## Northerner (Mar 20, 2012)

That's wonderful, you have every right to be proud! Well done William!  I love the Planets


----------



## Steff (Mar 20, 2012)

Ahh thats lovely well done that young man x


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 20, 2012)

Catherine you are right to be proud - brings a lump to my throat reading it, would have been a gibbering wreck if it had been me

Sounds like a talented lad, hope he keeps it up


----------



## Twitchy (Mar 20, 2012)

Catherine, thank-you for sharing - you are right to be proud and have put a smile on my face too, thank-you! X


----------



## margie (Mar 20, 2012)

Sounds like a lovely evening. Well done Will.


----------



## fencesitter (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone. He's been through a lot recently so it was fantastic to have something like this to lift everyone's spirits! Onwards and upwards


----------



## traceycat (Mar 20, 2012)

well done to your son, you have ever right to be proud


----------



## Ruth Goode (Mar 21, 2012)

Wonderful )


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 24, 2012)

I like stories like that !  Be extra proud !!


----------



## Tina63 (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes I agree, very proud Mum indeed.  I was only very amateurish at music at school but loved taking part in concerts.  To be a mum watching must be amazing.  Hope William is getting on ok with everything.

Tina


----------



## fencesitter (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks Tina
He's doing OK on the whole, although his control goes a bit up and down when he comes home from school (his holiday has already begun!). I think the reason is that school follows a very set routine, and at home he stays in bed half the day, eats less regularly (and less sensibly probably) and stays up horribly late ... Also less active - spends a lot of time holed up in his room  I shall have to get him up and kick him out the door. It's interesting that even on MDI which gives you the chance to be flexible, routine really does seem to help. Hope your lad is doing OK and that you're all looking forward to the Easter hols.


----------

